# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > हमारा स्वास्थ्य >  सौंदर्य : केवल नारी के लिए .

## Sheena

*हर किसी की चाहत होती है कि वह सुंदर दिखे। इसी कारण बाज़ार भी लोगों को बनाने का दावा करने वाले उत्पादों से पटा पड़ा है। लेकिन बाज़ार  में मौजूद  इन उत्पादों के  केमिकल से अपनी त्वचा को ख़राब न होने दें। अगर आप अपनी त्वचा से प्यार करते हैं तो प्राकृतिक चीजों का इस्तेमाल करने में ही समझदारी है। अपने सौंदर्य को बरकरार रखने और बढाने के लिए कहीं दूर जाने की आवश्यकता नहीं है। यदि जरा-सी सूझबूझ से काम लिया जाए तो आपका घर ही ब्यूटी पार्लर बन सकता है। इस तरह रासायनिक प्रसाधनों के दुष्प्रभाव एवं महंगे खर्च से भी बचा जा सकता है क्योंकि घर में वह सब कुछ मौजूद होता है जो प्राकृतिक सुंदरता प्रदान कर सके।*

----------


## Sheena

*खीरे के टुकड़े गोलाकार काट कर या कद्दूकस कर के आंखों पर कुछ देर रखने से आंखों को आराम मिलेगा और काले घेरे भी दूर होंगे।
 चेहरे के निखार के लिए गाजर, खीरे, टमाटर या संतरे के रस को लगाया जाए तो यह त्वचा के लिए उत्कृष्ट टॉनिक के समान काम करेगा और इससे चेहरे की कांति भी बनी रहेगी। 


*

----------


## Sheena

* केले या पपीते के गूदे को मसल कर शहद के साथ मिलाकर चेहरे पर लगाएं। यह कुदरती मॉस्चराइजर का काम करता है।

*

 saundarya kewal naari ke liye
Care tips
Saundrya tips
Gharelu ubtan
Gharelu nuskhe
Face pack
Sbhi kuch 
Ab hindi me

----------


## Sheena

*बथुआ उबालने के बाद उसके बचे हुए पानी को फेंकने के बजाय, उससे हाथ धोया जाए तो वे मुलायम बने रहते हैं।


*

----------


## Sheena

*चावल के मांड से हाथ धोने पर, हाथों की नमी बनी रहती है।

*

----------


## Sheena

*मूली का रस चेहरे की झाइयां समाप्त करता है।

*

----------


## Sheena

*दही में शहद मिलाकर चेहरे पर लगाएं। ये त्वचा की टैनिंग दूर करता है।

*

----------


## Sheena

*नीबू के छिलकों पर थोडी चीनी डालकर नाखूनों या एडियों पर रगडने से त्वचा का कालापन हट जाता है। 

*

----------


## Sheena

*अधिक तेज धूप में आने-जाने से यदि आपकी त्वचा झुलस गई हो तो दो चम्मच टमाटर के रस में, चार चम्मच छाछ मिलाकर लगाएं। लाभ होगा।

*

----------


## Sheena

*सांवली त्वचा के लिए चिरौंजी दाना को रात भर दूध में भिगोकर रखें। सुबह पीसकर उसमें हल्दी मिलाकर चेहरे पर लगाएं। एक घंटे बाद धो लें। चेहरे की खुश्की दूर होगी और निखार भी आएगा।
*

----------


## Sheena

*एक चम्मच पुदीने के पेस्ट में चंदन का तेल, घिसी हुई जायफल और कच्चा दूध मिलाकर चेहरे पर लगाएं। दो घंटे बाद धो लें। मुंहासों के उपचार के लिए यह उपाय सबसे बेहतरीन है।

*

----------


## Sheena

*एक चम्मच चने की दाल को दूध में रात भर के लिए भिगो दें। सुबह पीस कर इसमें हल्दी, मलाई और दो-चार बूंद गुलाब जल मिलाकर चेहरे पर लगाएं। सूखने पर हलके हाथों से मलकर छुडाएं। आधे घंटे बाद धो लें। यह तैलीय त्वचा के लिए प्रभावी उबटन है।
*

----------


## Sheena

*चेहरे के दाग-धब्बे, त्वचा का सूखापन और झुर्रियां दूर करने के लिए मेथी के पत्तों को पीस कर चेहरे पर पांच मिनट तक लगाएं। फिर साफ पानी से धो लें।
*

----------


## Sheena

*बढती आयु या अधिक मेकअप की वजह से यदि रोमछिद्र बडे हो गए हों तो नीबू का रस कच्चे दूध में मिलाकर चेहरे पर लगाएं।
*

----------


## Sheena

*कील मुंहासे, दाग या चेहरे पर निशान लंबे समय तक नारियल पानी लगाने से मिट जाते हैं। यदि नारियल पानी उपलब्ध न हो तो दूध में बताशा भिगोकर या पानी में मिश्री भिगोकर चेहरे पर लगाएं। धीरे-धीरे दाग धब्बे दूर होंगे। 
*

----------


## Sheena

*चेहरे की रंगत निखारने के लिए आंवले के चूर्ण को दाल या सब्जी में अमचूर के स्थान पर डाल कर खाएं। भोजन के बाद आंवले के चूर्ण को फांक लें। इससे खून साफ होता है, त्वचा में निखार आता है। 
*

----------


## Sheena

*बालों की सफेदी हटाने के लिए मेहंदी में आंवला, मेथी दाना, चुकंदर का रस मिलाकर लगाने से वे कुदरती तौर पर काले और चमकदार दिखते हैं।
*

----------


## Kamal Ji

शीना जी बहुत अच्छा लिखा है आपने आप इस सूत्र के
माध्यम  से और भी जो जानकारी का खजाना है
यहाँ पस्तुत करें ( सब का मार्गदर्शन करें.)
अनु ओबेरॉय

----------


## jaihind20

*वाह शीना जी आपने तो अच्छी जानकारी दी जो फोरम की महिला सदस्यों के लिए काफी ज्ञानवर्धक हैं पुरुष सदस्य भी इस उपायों को उपयोग करके अपनी सुंदरता में निखार  ला सकते हैं  इसी तरह नित्य नई नई जानकारी देती रहें आप.. धन्यवाद*

----------


## Sheena

> शीना जी बहुत अच्छा लिखा है आपने आप इस सूत्र के
> माध्यम  से और भी जो जानकारी का खजाना है
> यहाँ पस्तुत करें ( सब का मार्गदर्शन करें.)
> अनु ओबेरॉय



*आप फोरम की वर्रिष्ठ सदस्य हैं आपका अनुभव मुझसे ज्यादा होगा ये सूत्र सबका है कृपया आप भी कुछ टिप्स सदस्यों को दें 
मै आपकी आभारी रहूंगी यदि आपने मेरा मार्गदर्शन किया तो*

----------


## Sheena

> *वाह शीना जी आपने तो अच्छी जानकारी दी जो फोरम की महिला सदस्यों के लिए काफी ज्ञानवर्धक हैं पुरुष सदस्य भी इस उपायों को उपयोग करके अपनी सुंदरता में निखार  ला सकते हैं  इसी तरह नित्य नई नई जानकारी देती रहें आप.. धन्यवाद*




*आपने मेरा उत्साह बढाया आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद मित्र 
*

----------


## Sheena

*जायफल को घिसकर पूरे चेहरे पर लगाना चाहिए। दस मिनट बाद इसे निकालकर ठंडे पानी से धो लें। वहीं चेहरे की खूबसूरती को सबसे ज्यादा नुकसान पहुँचाने वाली चीज यानी डार्क सर्किल को दूर करने के लिए कच्चे आलू को किसकर आँखों के नीचे लगाने से लाभ होता है।*

----------


## Sheena

*दरदरे आटे में दही डालकर अच्छी तरह मिला लें व पूरे चेहरे पर लगा लें। दस मिनट बाद क्लॉक एवं एंटीक्लॉक वाइज घिसकर निकालें। ये स्क्रबिंग का काम करता है। इससे चेहरे पर चमक आ जाती है।
*

----------


## Sheena

*अखरोट खाना और उसका फेस पैक हमारी त्वचा पर लगाना हमारे स्वास्थ्य और सौंदर्य दोनों के लिए फायदेमंद होता है। अखरोट का फेस पैक बनाने के लिए उसके छिलके को महीन पीसकर उसमें मुल्तानी मिट्टी, खस-खस और दही मिलाएँ। अब इस मिश्रण को चेहरे पर लगाकर कुछ देर बाद ठंडे पानी से चेहरा धो लें। इस फेस पैक को लगाने से आपकी त्वचा में नई रौनक आएगी।*

----------


## Sheena

*संतरे के छिलके को सुखाकर कूट पीसकर बारीक चूर्ण बना लें, फिर इससे ग्लिसरीन मिलाकर चेहरे पर धीरे-धीरे मलें, कुछ दिनों तक ऐसा करने से त्वचा में शुष्कता दूर हो जाती है व त्वचा कोमल बनती है।*

----------


## Sheena

*चेहरे, गले व बांहों की त्वचा के लिए नीम की पत्ते व गुलाब के पंखुडियां समान मात्रा मे लेकर 4 गुना मात्रा पानी मे भीगो दें । सुबह इस पानी को इतना उबालें कि पानी एक तिहाई रह जाए । अब यदि पानी 100 मी ली हो, तो लाल चंदन का बारीक चूर्ण 10 ग्राम मिला कर घोल बनाएं व फ़्रिज मे रख दें । एक घंटे बाद इस पानी मे रुई डुबो कर चेहरे पर लगाएं । कुछ मिनट बाद रगड कर चेहरे की त्वचा साफ़ कर लें ।*

----------


## Sheena

*अगर आंखों के नीचे काले घेरें हों तो  सोते समय बादाम रोगन उंगली से  आंखों के नीचे लगाएं और 5  मिनट तक उंगली से  हल्के हल्के मलें । एक सप्ताह के प्रयोग से ही त्वचा में निखार आ जाता है और आंखों के नीचे के काले घेरें भी खत्म होते हैं ।*

----------


## Sheena

*पपीते का जूस निकालें और इसे बालों पर अच्छी तरह लगा लें। इसे कम से कम 30 मिनट तक बालों में लगा रहने दें। फिर शैंपू व कंडिशन कर लें। इससे बालों को सभी पोषक तत्व मिलेंगे और ये सिल्की हो जाएंगे। अगर आपके बाल रफ हैं, तो इन पर ऑरेंज हेयर पैक ट्राई करें। बालों को मजबूत बनाने के लिए आंवले और नींबू के रस को मिलाकर लगाएं।*

----------


## Sheena

*अपनी डाइट में प्रोटीन, फैट और विटामिन खासी अमाउंट में शामिल करें। रोजाना ज्यादा से ज्यादा पानी और जूस लें। बालों के लिए अंगूर का जूस बेहद अच्छा है। आप इसे ब्रेकफास्ट या फिर दिन में किसी भी वक्त ले सकते हैं। आंवला भी सेहत के लिए बेहद फायदेमंद है। आप रोजाना एक आंवला खाएं या आंवले का जूस पिएं। अगर आपके बाल हल्के हैं, तो अपनी डाइट में फिश और नारियल शामिल करें। इससे बालों का टेक्चर ठीक होगा। आप बालों पर कसूरी मेथी का पेस्ट भी लगा सकती हैं।*

----------


## Sheena

*अगर आप नर्म व चमकदार बाल चाहती हैं, तो दो चम्मच ऑलिव ऑयल में अंडा मिलाकर लगाएं। इस पैक को आधे घंटे तक लगाकर रखें। अगर बालों में डैंड्रफ है, तो नारियल के तेल में नींबू का रस मिलाकर लगाएं।*

----------


## Sheena

*जहां तक संभव हो सके केशों को धूप व हवा में ही सुखाएं। अगर ड्रायर से केश सुखाने हो तो निम्न बातों का ध्यान रखें–

1. केशों को मैक्सिमम हीट पर न सुखाएं। हीट से सिर की त्वचा को नुकसान पहुंचता है।

2. जब केश बहुत गीले हो तो उन्हें ब्लो ड्राई न करें। इससे उनकी जड़ों को नुकसान पहुंचता है।

3. केशों को गरदन से सुखाना शुरू कर माथे से होते हुए कनपटियों के केश सुखाएं।

4. ड्रायर को कभी भी एक स्थान पर रोककर न रखें। हल्के–हल्के घुमाते हुए केश सुखाएं। आधे केशों के सूखने के बाद ड्रायर को कूल पर सेट करें।

5. केशों को खोलकर ही सुखाएं। गीले केशों को बांधें नहीं। बांधने से वे सख्त हो जाते हैं व स्टाइल बनाते समय उन्हें सेट करने में कठिनाई होती है।*

----------


## Sheena

*केशों को साफ रखने के लिए उनमें अच्छी तरह कंघी करें। ध्यान रहे, जरुरत से ज्यादा कंघी भी केशों को नुकसान पहुंचाती है। ज्यादा कंघी करने से तैल ग्रंथियां बहुत ज्यादा सक्रिय हो उठती हैं, जिससे केशों में ‘सीबम’ की मात्रा बढ़ जाती है और वे चिपचिपे से हो जाते हैं। चिपचिपे केशों में मिट्टी व धूल के कण जमा हो जाते हैं। इससे केशों की बाहरी सुरक्षात्मक झिल्ली को भी नुकसान पहुंचता है, क्योंकि इस परत पर फैला सीबम प्रकाश को परावर्तित करके केशों को चमकदार बनाता है। प्रकाश परावर्तन न हो पाने से केश रूखे–रूखे व निस्तेज से दिखते हैं। स्वस्थ व सुंदर केशों की सफाई के लिए शैंपू व कंडीशनर बेहद जरुरी है, क्योंकि ये केशों पर एक अस्थायी सुरक्षात्मक परत चढ़ा देते हैं। इनमें मौजूद केराटिन व सिल्क प्रोटीन केशों को खास चमक प्रदान करते हैं।*

----------


## kajal pandey

अच्छा सूत्र है बधाई

----------


## sanjeetspice

वाकई अच्छा सुत्र है शीना दोस्त केवल नारी के लिए मुझे लगता है कुछ उपाय पुरुस भी अपना सकते है 
उदारण के तोर पर खीरा का उपाय ही ले लो

----------


## raju143

मेरे चहरे रंग सावला मुझे इसको गोरा करना है | कृप्या मुझे कोइ गरेलू उपाय दीजिये जिससे मेरा चहरा गोरा होजाए | आपकी दादी माँ के नुसके बहुत आचे और बहुत सरल है | कृप्या मुझे सरल उपाय दीजिये | 1 महा में मेरी शादी है |

----------


## Sheena

> मेरे चहरे रंग सावला मुझे इसको गोरा करना है | कृप्या मुझे कोइ गरेलू उपाय दीजिये जिससे मेरा चहरा गोरा होजाए | आपकी दादी माँ के नुसके बहुत आचे और बहुत सरल है | कृप्या मुझे सरल उपाय दीजिये | 1 महा में मेरी शादी है |


*दुनिया की कोई भी क्रीम आपको गोरा नहीं बना सकती अत: आपको जो त्वचा प्राकृतिक रूप से मिली है उसी को स्वस्थ और आकर्षक बनाने के जतन करने चाहिए। साँवली त्वचा को सलोनी रंगत देने के लिए अपनी मजीठ, हल्दी, चिरौंजी 50-50 ग्रा. लेकर पाउडर बना लें। एक-एक चम्मच सब चीजों को मिलाकर इसमें 6 चम्मच शहद मिलाएँ और नींबू का रस तथा गुलाब जल डालकर पेस्ट बना लें। 

इस पेस्ट को चेहरे, गरदन, बाँहों पर लगाएँ और एक घंटे के बाद गुनगुने पानी से चेहरा धो दें। ऐसा सप्ताह में दो बार करने से चेहरे का साँवलापन दूर होकर रंग निखर आएगा। नींबू व संतरे के छिलकों को सुखाकर चूर्ण बना लें। 

इस पाउडर को हफ्ते में एक बार बिना मलाई के दूध में मिलाकर लगाएँ, त्वचा में आकर्षक चमक आएगी।*

----------


## Sheena

*1. 2 चम्मच मलाई, 1 चम्मच बेसन, चुटकी भर हलदी मिला कर पेस्ट बना लें, इसे चेहरे पर लगाएं। 10-15 मिनट बाद चेहरा पानी से धो लें, रंगत निखरने लगेगी।

2. 1 चम्मच उडद की दाल को कचे दूध में भिगो दें, पीस कर पेस्ट बनाएं, फिर इसमें थोडा सा गुलाबजल मिला कर चेहरे पर लगाएं, थोडी देर सूखने दें फिर धीरे-धीरे गोलाई में रगडते हुए उतार दें और चेहरा धो लें। त्वचा रौनकदार हो जाएगी।

3. 2 चम्मच बेसन, 1 चम्मच सरसों का तेल, थोडा सा दूध मिला कर पेस्ट बना लें। पूरे शरीर पर इस उबटन को लगा लें। कुछ देर बाद हाथ से रगड कर छुडाएं और स्नान करें। त्वचा गोरी व मुलायम हो जाएगी।

4. मसूर की दाल को पीस कर पाउडर बना लें। 2 चम्मच दाल के पाउडर में अंडे की जर्दी मिलाकर पेस्ट बना लें। इसमें 2 बूंद नीबू का रस व 1 बडा चम्मच कच्चा दूध मिलाकर रोज चेहरे पर लगाएं सूखने पर छुडाएं व ठंडे पानी से चेहरा धो लें। चेहरे का रंग निखर जाएगा।

5. बडा चम्मच दही, 1 बडा चम्मच बेसन, चुटकी भर हलदी व 2-4 बूंद नीबू के रस की मिला कर गाढा लेप तैयार करें। इसे हाथ-पांव, चेहरे व पूरे शरीर पर लगा कर 5-10 मिनट छोड दें। फिर धीरे-धीरे हाथ से रगड कर छुडा दें और स्नान करें।

6. चम्मच मुलतानी मिट्टी के पाउडर में थोडी सी मलाई व कुछ बूंदे गुलाबजल की मिलाकर पेस्ट बना लें। इसे चेहरे पर लगाकर सूखने दें। फिर ठंडे पानी से चेहरा धोएं और चेहरे की रंगत देखें।

7. चम्मच सरसों को दूध में मिलाकर बारीक पीस लें फिर चेहरे पर लगाएं। सरसों के उबटन से न केवल रंग में निखार आएगा, त्वचा में चमक भी बनी रहेगी।

8. दही त्वचा की रंगत निखारता है, नीबू से तैलीयता कम होती है। इन दोनों को मिलाकर बनाया गया उबटन त्वचा को निखारता है व वह चमकदार होती है।

9. खरबूजे के बीज और सीताफल के बीज को बराबर-बराबर मात्रा में लेकर पीस लें और दूध में मिलाकर चेहरे पर तथा गर्दन पर लगाएं। कुछ दिनों के प्रयोग से रंगत निखरने लगेगी।

10. 1 ब्रेड स्लाइस को थोडे से दूध में भिगो कर चेहरे पर लगा कर रखें। 5 मिनट बाद रगड कर छुडा दें। ताजे पानी से चेहरा धो लें। मृत त्वचा हटकर जानदार त्वचा हो जाएगी।

11. चम्मच चने का आटा या बेसन, चुटकी भर हलदी, 2-3 बूंदें नीबू के रस की और थोडा सा कच्चा दूध मिला कर लेप बना लें और कुछ दिनों तक इसका प्रयोग चेहरे या पूरे शरीर पर करें। त्वचा निखरेगी।*

----------


## Sheena

*1. बडा चम्मच चावल का आटा, 1 छोटा चम्मच शहद व 1 छोटा चम्मच अंडे की सफेदी को मिला कर लेप बना लें। इसे 5 मिनट तक चेहरे पर लगा कर रखें फिर चेहरा धो लें।

2. बडा चम्मच जौ का आटा, 1 अंडे की जर्दी, 1 छोटा चम्मच शहद व थोडा सा दूध मिला कर चेहरे पर लगाएं। 10-15 मिनट बाद चेहरा धो लें।

3. बडा चम्मच चंदन का पाउडर, इसमें गुलाबजल मिला कर लेप बना लें। इसे चेहरे पर 15-20 मिनट लगा कर रखें फिर हलके हाथ रगड कर छुडा दे और चेहरा धोकर साफ करें।

4. 1 पके केले को मसल कर पेस्ट बना लें। इसमें थोडा-सा शहद व कुछ बूंदें नीबू के रस की मिला कर चेहरे पर मलें, 5-6 मिनट के बाद ठंडे पानी से चेहरा धो लें। इससे चेहरे में निखार तो आता ही है, झुर्रियां भी नहीं रहतीं।

5. छोटा चम्मच बादाम का पाउडर, 1 छोटा चम्मच मलाई, 1 बडा चम्मच मसूर की दाल का पेस्ट, 1/4 चम्मच गुलाबजल व कुछ बूंदें तेल की मिला कर पेस्ट बना लें। इसे पूरे शरीर पर या चेहरे पर लगाएं। कुछ देर बाद छुडा दें और स्नान कर लें। त्वचा कांतिवान व चमकदार बनेगी।*

----------


## Sheena

*1. बडा चम्मच जौ का आटा, 1 बडा चम्मच सेब का गूदा को मिला कर पेस्ट बनाएं, इसे त्वचा पर लगाएं।

2. संतरे के छिलके का पाउडर 2 बडा चम्मच, इसमें थोडा कच्चा दूध व गुलाबजल मिला कर गाढा लेप तैयार करें। इस उबटन को चेहरे पर लगाएं। त्वचा कांतिपूर्ण हो जाएगी।

3. बडा चम्मच दही, 1 छोटा चम्मच खीरे का रस, इन्हें मिलाकर 10-15 मिनट चेहरे पर लगाएं, फिर ठंडे पानी से धो दें।

4. बडा चम्मच चंदन का पाउडर, 1 छोटा चम्मच नीम की पत्तियां, 1 बडा चम्मच गुलाब पत्तियां, 1 छोटा चम्मच चोकर, चुटकी भर हलदी पाउडर को मिलाकर पेस्ट बनाएं और चेहरे पर 8-10 मिनट लगा कर रखें। सूखने पर थपथपा कर छुडाएं।

5. बडा चम्मच जौ का आटा, 1 बडा चम्मच चने का आटा, चुटकी भर हलदी, 2-4 बूंदे नीबू का रस, 1 बडा चम्मच गुलाबजल मिलाकर लेप तैयार करें। इसे शरीर या चेहरे पर लगायें। सूखने पर छुडाएं फिर स्थान करें।*

----------


## Sheena

*1. गांठ ताजा हलदी, 2 बडी चम्मच मलाई, कुछ बूंदें गुलाबजल की। हल्दी को काट कर सिल कर पीस लें। इसमें मलाई व गुलाबजल मिलाकर चेहरे पर कुछ दिन तक हर रोज लगाएं। त्वचा निखारेगी व साफ-सुथरी व बेदाग बनेगी।

2. बडा चम्मच नीम की सूखी पत्तियां, 2 बडा चम्मच जौ का आटा, 2 बडा चम्मच चने का आटा, 2 बडा चम्मच मुलतानी मिट्टी का पाउडर, 1/2 चम्मच शहद, कुछ बूंद नीबू का रस मिलाकर लेप तैयार करें और चेहरे पर लगाएं। कुछ ही दिनों के प्रयोग से त्वचा साफ- सुथरी लगने लगेगी। इस पेस्ट को बनाकर 1 हफ्ते तक फ्रिज में रखा जा सकता है।*

----------


## Sheena

*सदाबहार इंस्टेंट उबटन

1. दूध का बर्तन खाली होने पर उसमें चुटकी भर हलदी, गेहूं का आटा व कुछ बूंदे तेल की डाल कर पेस्ट बना लें इस पेस्ट को हाथ पैर व चेहरे पर मलें। फिर सूखने पर रगडकर छुडा दें। ऐसा हर रोज करें और अपनी रंगत में आए बदलाव को देखें।*

----------


## Sheena

*शायर यह लिखते-लिखते थक गये हैं ``तेरी आँखों के सिवा दुनिया में रखा क्या है...'' पर अफसोसनाक सत्य यह है कि हमारे फिटनेस कार्यक्रम में आँखों की देखभाल शामिल ही नहीं की जाती है।*

----------


## Sheena

*सुबह ओसभरी घास पर दस मिनट तक नंगे पैर टहलें।
अपना मुँह पानी से भर लें और फिर ठंडा पानी अपनी आँखों पर छिड़कें। ऐसा सुबह 3-5 बार करें।
आँखों की कोई भी एक्सरसाइज़ करते समय अपनी आँखों पर ज़ोर न डालें। आपके चेहरे की मांसपेशियाँ तनावगस्त नहीं, शांत होनी चाहिए।
रोशनी से सीधे संपर्क से बचें। जब धूप या बहुत चमकदार रोशनी में हों तो अपनी आँखों को हमेशा ढककर रखें।
अपने लिविंग रूम में बहुत ज्यादा रोशनी या बहुत ज्यादा अंधेरा न रखें।
पढ़ते या काम करते समय यह सुनिश्चित कर लें कि रोशनी का स्रोत आपके पीछे है। अगर उल्टी तरफ रहेगा तो अधिक बेहतर, ताकि किताब/कागज पर छाया न पड़े।
दिन भर में ध्यानपूर्वक अपनी आँखों को कम से कम दो या तीन बार धोयें।
अपनी आँखों को धूल और धुएँ से बचायें।
एलसीडी या प्लैट क्रीन मॉनिटर्स का प्रयोग करें। इनसे आँखों पर जोर कम पड़ता है। सस्ता विकल्प यह है कि अपने मॉनिटर पर एंटी-ग्लेयर लगा लें।
वह क्रीन इस्तेमाल करें जिसे ऊँचाई व दिशा के हिसाब से एडजस्ट किया जा सके।
अपने कंप्यूटर क्रीन को हाथ भर के फासले पर रखें, अपनी आँखों से या अपनी निगाह के स्तर के बिल्कुल नीचे।
कंप्यूटर के फोंट साइज को बढ़ा लें।*

----------


## Sheena

*त्रिफला पाउडर में श्च् कप पानी मिला लें। हर सुबह इस मिश्रण से अपनी आँखों को धोयें।
रात को 5 बादाम पानी में भिगो दें। सुबह उन्हें छील लें और काली मिर्च या चीनी के साथ मोटा पीस लें। अच्छी तरह से चबायें।
रूई के फाये को गुलाब जल में भिगो लें। आँखें बंद करके उन्हें अपनी पलकों पर रख लें। 10 मिनट तक रिलैक्स करें, तुंत तरोताजा महसूस करेंगे।
*

----------


## raju143

मेरे चहरे पर मुहासे के कारन छोटे छोटे होल्स के धग हो गए है ; कृप्या मेरी मदत कीजिये

----------


## Sheena

> मेरे चहरे पर मुहासे के कारन छोटे छोटे होल्स के धग हो गए है ; कृप्या मेरी मदत कीजिये


*पहले तो अपने खान पान पर नियंत्रण रखिए और तला खाना बहुत कम खाइये और बाहर के खाने की तरफ़ तो देखिये भी मत.आपकी त्वचा त्वचा तैल प्रधान होने से भी ऐसा हों सकता है.बराबर मात्रा मे नींबू का रस और गुलाब जल मिला ले,चेहरे पर लगाने के आधा घंटा बाद चेहरा ताज़े पानी से धो ले,दो सप्ताह मे मुहासे दूर हो जाएँगे.*

----------


## raju143

मुहासे तो नहीं उससे हुए छोटे छोटे होल्स के धग है मेरी हेल्प कीजिये | मेरे  चहरे  पर छोटे छोटे  होल्स धग  मिटाना  है | हेल्प कीजिये |

----------


## chavi

> *पहले तो अपने खान पान पर नियंत्रण रखिए और तला खाना बहुत कम खाइये और बाहर के खाने की तरफ़ तो देखिये भी मत.आपकी त्वचा त्वचा तैल प्रधान होने से भी ऐसा हों सकता है.बराबर मात्रा मे नींबू का रस और गुलाब जल मिला ले,चेहरे पर लगाने के आधा घंटा बाद चेहरा ताज़े पानी से धो ले,दो सप्ताह मे मुहासे दूर हो जाएँगे.*


शीना 
आपका सूत्र बहुत ही अच्छा है।
आप जो ज्ञान बाट रही हैं वो निश्चित ही अन्तर्वासियों के लिये अत्यंत लाभकारी है।
आशा करती हूँ कि आप आगे भी सौन्द्रय टिप्स देती रहेंगीं।

----------


## vidya thakur

> *चेहरे के दाग-धब्बे, त्वचा का सूखापन और झुर्रियां दूर करने के लिए मेथी के पत्तों को पीस कर चेहरे पर पांच मिनट तक लगाएं। फिर साफ पानी से धो लें।
> *


एक लाजवाब सूत्र के लिए बहुत बहुत बधाई  . कृपया रेपो स्वीकार करें

----------


## Raja44

> *1. गांठ ताजा हलदी, 2 बडी चम्मच मलाई, कुछ बूंदें गुलाबजल की। हल्दी को काट कर सिल कर पीस लें। इसमें मलाई व गुलाबजल मिलाकर चेहरे पर कुछ दिन तक हर रोज लगाएं। त्वचा निखारेगी व साफ-सुथरी व बेदाग बनेगी।
> 
> 2. बडा चम्मच नीम की सूखी पत्तियां, 2 बडा चम्मच जौ का आटा, 2 बडा चम्मच चने का आटा, 2 बडा चम्मच मुलतानी मिट्टी का पाउडर, 1/2 चम्मच शहद, कुछ बूंद नीबू का रस मिलाकर लेप तैयार करें और चेहरे पर लगाएं। कुछ ही दिनों के प्रयोग से त्वचा साफ- सुथरी लगने लगेगी। इस पेस्ट को बनाकर 1 हफ्ते तक फ्रिज में रखा जा सकता है।*


शीना जी ये उपाय महिलाओ के लिये हैँ या कोई भी कर सकता है

----------


## raashidewa

बहुत ही अच्छा लिखा है आपने

----------


## dr.sunny

> मुहासे तो नहीं उससे हुए छोटे छोटे होल्स के धग है मेरी हेल्प कीजिये | मेरे  चहरे  पर छोटे छोटे  होल्स धग  मिटाना  है | हेल्प कीजिये |


*
आप चहरे पर मुल्तानी मिटटी का उबटन लगाये 
सुख जाने पर निर्मल जल से धो ले
लाभ होगा*

----------


## dr.sunny

*मुहांसों से मुक्ति के लिए नारंगी और चारोली के  छिलकों को दूध के साथ पीस कर इसका लेप तैयार कर लें और चेहरे पर लगाए। 
इसे  अच्छी तरह सूखने दें और फिर खूब मसल कर चेहरे को धो लें। 
इससे चेहरे के  मुहंसे गायब हो जाएंगे। 
अगर एक हफ्ते तक प्रयोग के बाद भी असर न दिखाई दे  तो लाभ होने तक इसका प्रयोग जारी रखें।
*

----------


## deepa rai

बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है लगे रहिये

----------


## deepa rai

बहुत ही अच्छा लिखा है आपने..................

----------


## Aashish3249

Thank you madsam ji aap ne bahut ache jankare de hai mere mummy ko bahut jhiya the thank

----------

